# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم الانواع الاخرى سوفت ويير(Other Mobile Software) قسم اندرويد للانواع الاخرى  نسخة أندرويد القادمة قد تحمل الرقم 4.3 وليس 5.0 … لن نتذوق فطيرة الليمون الشهر القادم!

## mohamed73

لسبب ما، افترض الجميع بأن تحديث أندرويد القادم سيحمل النسخة رقم 5.0، أو ما تُعرف باسم فطيرة الليمون Key Lime Pie، كي تكون التحديث الرئيسي القادم بعد نسخة جيلي بين التي صدرت حتى الآن بتحديثين هما 4.1 و 4.2.
لكن  يبدو وبحسب مجموعة من الأدلّة القوية التي اكتشفها موقع Android Police  وأحد مستخدمي موقع Reddit بأن غوغل تعمل حاليًا على اختبار نسخة جديدة من  أندرويد تحمل الرقم 4.3 مما يشير إلى أنها تحديث فرعي آخر من نسخة جيلي  بين، ومما يشير كذلك إلى أن مؤتمر Google I/O 2013 المنعقد الشهر القادم لن  يكشف عن أندرويد 5.0 بل عن أندرويد 4.3. أي أن نسخة أندرويد القادمة لن  تحمل تغييرات كبيرة وهذا ليس بالأمر السيء، ويتماشى مع التقارير التي ظهرت  سابقًا والتي تقول بأن غوغل ستقوم بالإبطاء قليلًا من إصدارات أندرويد  المتعاقبة كي تُعطي الفرصة للمطورين وللشركات لالتقاط أنفاسهم مابين نسخة  وأخرى من أجل عملية تطوير التطبيقات وتحديث الأجهزة والتي تكون أسهل وأسرع  عندما تكون التغييرات تدريجية وليست كبيرة. 
نعود  إلى حديثنا عن الدلائل التي تشير إلى وجود النسخة، وأولها اكتشاف موقع  Android Police ضمن سجلات الزيارات في مخدّمه وجود زيارات تمت من نسخة  أندرويد 4.3 وتحمل رقم البناء *JWR23B* وتمت من خلال جهازي  Nexus 7 و Nexus 4 (لا أجهزة جديدة هنا). بعد تتبع آرقام الآي بي الخاصة  الخاصة بهذه الأجهزة تم التأكيد بأنها أرقام تابعة لشركة غوغل، وهذا يعني  بأن موظفي الشركة يختبرون النسخة بالفعل ودخل بعضهم إلى الموقع ليترك آثار  دخوله بقصد أو عن غير قصد. ويُذكر بأن رقم البناء يبتدىء عادةً بالحرف  الأول من إسم النسخة، وبما أن رقم البناء الظاهر يبدأ بالحرف J فهذا تأكيد  آخر بأن أندرويد 4.3 سيحافظ على إسم Jelly Bean.
أحد الأدلة الأخرى هو ورود رقم البناء JWR23B ضمن الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] داخل نظام تعقّب المشاكل الخاص بتطوير متصفح كروم. الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] ضمن نظام تعقّب المشاكل لبروتوكول WebRTC الخاص بدردشة الفيديو. كما الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  ضمن الشيفرة المصدرية لتعريف بطاقة الاتصال اللاسلكي WLAN الخاصة بشركة  Qualcomm. بالإضافة إلى ورود رقم البناء في عدة أماكن متفرقة داخل نظام  تعقّب المشاكل لمتصفح كروميوم مفتوح المصدر.
تكاثف الأدلة بهذا الشكل  يدل على أننا لن نرى نسخة فطيرة الليمون حتى الربع الأخير من العام، وقد  يتم طرحها مع هاتف Nexus القادم أو مع هاتف X Phone. أما الشهر القادم  فسنبقى على نسخة جيلي بين (أندرويد 4.3) التي لا نمتلك فكرة عن ميزاتها  الجديد بعد، ولو أطلقت غوغل جهازًا جديدًا فسيكون هو الجيل الثاني من حاسب  Nexus 7 والذي سيتم إطلاقه بنسخة أندرويد 4.3 كما يمكن أن نتوقع.ً
هذه تبقى مجرد توقعات -وإن كانت توقعات قوية- لكنها تشير إلى أنه لن يكون هناك (فطيرة ليمون) الشهر القادم.
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ], الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

